# What happens if someone refuses to accept/ sign for registered post



## Cashstrapped (10 Aug 2009)

Does anyone know what happens if I was to send some documents by registered post and the recipient does not accept them?

I sent by registered post via post office but my details were not taken, just issued with a receipt, have received a text from intended receipient saying he refused to take my envelope, however as the post office didnt' take any of my information what happens with my post, will they open it to try send it back to me, the contents are documents that are both legal and personal so I'm a bit concerned that they will be opened by a sorting office, although I can't see any other way around it, anyone know please?


----------



## Vanilla (10 Aug 2009)

I think it will be opened to see if they can find your address, and if they can, they will return it to you marked 'refused'.


----------



## Cashstrapped (10 Aug 2009)

Thanks Vanilla, not ideal but I'l know better going forwards, thanks.


----------



## Crugers (10 Aug 2009)

http://track.anpost.ie/track/trackone.html

You can track registered post via the above website from An Post.

HTH


----------



## bigbertha (10 Aug 2009)

In the future, you should also put your own address on the back of the
letter, so it can be re-directed back to you without being opened.


----------

